
Deal Sniffer – Take advantage of cashback reward incentives when shopping online - bdicroce
http://www.getdealsniffer.com
======
bdicroce
Hello!

A while ago, we attended our first Montreal NewsTech startup night where five
startups get approximately five minutes to pitch their project. We had no idea
such a meetup existed, so we decided to attend as a member of the audience.
While waiting for the event to start, we got to talk to a few of the
attendees, and tell them about Deal Sniffer. We got quite a positive review by
many due to its uniqueness in the browser extensions world.

Deal Sniffer is a little project that was started back in November 2016 (full
story here: [http://www.getdealsniffer.com/2016/12/31/the-beginning-of-
th...](http://www.getdealsniffer.com/2016/12/31/the-beginning-of-the-deal-
sniffer-project/)) as a means to provide my wife with an easy mechanism to not
miss any cashback reward incentives when shopping online.

There are many, many cashback providers around the world. Their annual revenue
vary from 50 millions to 250 millions US dollars. Deal Sniffer currently
supports just over 15 of them. This forces to monitor over 25,000 merchants
across 20 countries.

What it does is quite simple. Once the Deal Sniffer extension is installed in
the browser, it'll notify the user whether a cashback reward incentive exists
for that particular merchant. It only cares about the merchant's web address
(URL) and nothing else.

In short, it tries to connect online shoppers with global cashback providers
under one umbrella: an extension.

We're currently working on developing a few useful apps around it, to make it
even easier to shop online and earn cashback reward potentials.

It is our hope that you will like it and find it useful as much as we do.
We're pretty good programmers, but we suck at marketing. During the Montreal
NewsTech event that we mentioned earlier, one of the attendants suggested that
we share our story on Hackers News. We had no idea what "Hacker News" was up
until that point.

Now we are here. And we're loving the platform.

Wishing you all a very happy new year and many cashback returns. :)

The Deal Sniffer Team

~~~
bdicroce
By the way, we have added a public help desk page for those that would like to
contribute their ideas, suggestions or issues to make Deal Sniffer better for
its users.

You can access the help desk support page at
[http://support.getdealsniffer.com](http://support.getdealsniffer.com).

